# 5 Month Sable WGSL



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

Would love to hear critiques on this guy. He is from my first real litter and I just got him back due to new living arrangements of his owner. I'm debating on keeping him as I think he's quite a nice pup. Hasn't been socialized as much as I'd like, but he did very well in his first obedience session and has nice prey drive. Would love to hear your thoughts. He is a Tyson vom Kottersbusch and Waiko vom Schaumbergerland grandson.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He has a real nice head, great expression. Sorry if that's not what you're looking for, I'm not good with the structure critique


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

well isn't he handsome!!!!!!! I don't critique, but they are going to want to see his feet.


----------



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you! He's a nice boy. He's a little gangly and awkward in places, but I think he will turn out nicely.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I like his head for sure. I agree with wanting to see his feet. He looks like he'll fill out nicely. Would definitely be interested in seeing how he starts to fill out after the gangly stage.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, what an ugly dog, I will just save you the embarrassment and take him off your hands.

Seriously though, he is very handsome! :wub:


----------



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you all! I'll definitely have to post more of him once he matures a little more.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

One of the most HANDSOME sable male puppies I have seen.. I don't know about the feet, but _I do think you got lucky he got retuned,_ rough in training or not..

Handsome Wittle Cweeture..


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I think you should just give him away....being kind hearted and all, I'd take him off your hands.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Handsome fella! Looks big boned.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice! I like him!


----------

